# Thunderbird global Inbox



## Moartel (1. Februar 2005)

In Mozilla Thunderbird ist es ja möglich (laut Doku und Programm selbst) die Inbox des "Lokalen Postfachs" als globale Inbox einzustellen. Leider finde ich nirgends einen Hinweis wie das funktioniert. Bin schon ein wenig am verzweifeln.    Vielleicht weiß hier jemand die Lösung.


----------



## Moartel (6. Februar 2005)

*push*
Vielleicht weiß doch jemand wie das geht.


----------



## wasted time (8. Februar 2005)

Konteneinstellungen->Server-Einstellungen->Erweitert->GlobalerPosteingang.


----------

